# Carp Fly



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I made a sarcastic comment about someone chasing carp with a flyrod (and even bonefish) earlier in the year. I'll eat crow from time to time .

Anyone have a good carp fly pattern?

I've found a spot close to home that holds a few little guys with big scales. I tried pitching a copper john and a san juan worm at them with no luck at all. Any suggestions?

Edit-
I did find a selection online - not the kind of stuff I would have expected: http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/Rogue ... r=28RA1001 
Anyone have anything better?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Rainy's Carp Collection!

The Carp Hex and Popcorn Ball among others....

http://www.rainysflies.com/pages/af_sig ... _carp.html


----------



## Wild One (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to the sickness....carp'll test like your skills like no other freshwater fish (IMO).
Here is a very helpful link: http://www.askaboutflyfishing.com/speak ... d/brad.cfm

My most productive flies thus far have been the old go-to Wooly Bugger. Depending on how stained the water is, I might go bigger, but generally I stay in the 6-8 2xl long hook range. Olive and black with a little flash have been my best producers.

I've also done OK with an orange/brown clouser minnow. A lot of guys out here seem to do well on either a mulberry fly or an all black muddler minnow (which kind of looks like a mulberry sitting on the water).

I've also heard great thinks about Rainy's Carp Flies that thresher mentioned.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you should tie a "bread" pattern, i imagion you would want to catch them dry... start chumming with real bread and then throw that out there. Personally i would use an "arrow" pattern if you know what i mean.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Wild One said:


> Welcome to the sickness....carp'll test like your skills like no other freshwater fish (IMO).
> Here is a very helpful link: http://www.askaboutflyfishing.com/speak ... d/brad.cfm
> 
> *My most productive flies thus far have been the old go-to Wooly Bugger*. Depending on how stained the water is, I might go bigger, but generally I stay in the 6-8 2xl long hook range. Olive and black with a little flash have been my best producers.
> ...


Ditto. Fishing it like a nymph can work well. Fish Tech has a box full of good carp flies. It may be worth your time to stop by. Nate can fill you in on techniques and what flies to use.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Rainy's Carp Collection!
> 
> The Carp Hex and Popcorn Ball among others....
> 
> http://www.rainysflies.com/pages/af_sig ... _carp.html


That's MY LINE! Or on the end of my line. Along with allot of Carp


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

torowy said:


> Personally i would use an "arrow" pattern if you know what i mean.


That sounds fun, but it's a little close to a shopping center :wink:. I think I'll resort to chucking bread to them if I take my 3 year old down to catch one.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Carp fishing is fun it is fun I use size 14-18 I somtime catch them on size 20 but not as effective I use elk hair caddis griffths nats but I catch them on white colored adams dry fly and other mayfly or mosquito patterns.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I failed again yesterday. It took me about a half an hour to find the fish, then when I did the bugger spooked them and I never saw them again. I still haven't had a chance to tie up any of these other patterns. I never thought I would put more than a couple of minutes into carp fishing :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Scott and Thresher, interesting stuff.

The fly patterns, especially Rainy's, are cool. I found the mulberry patterns particularly appealing. I may get some and put some mulberry oil on them. They sale mulberry oil catfish attractant. Carp love mulberries. Back east carp literally line the river banks under mulberry trees waiting for the berries to fall in the river.

That classifies mulberries as a terrestrial. :rotfl: :rotfl:

I have caught many carp, accidently, on a fly rod fishing 1/100th or 1/128th jigs while crappie fishing; brown or yellow in dirty water, light blue or white in clear water:









I have purposely fly fished for them at Flaming Gorge and Fontenelle Reservoir with no success; very frustrating.


----------

